# Tractor problem



## billylewis1980 (Feb 27, 2012)

Here what the control valve look like.


----------



## billylewis1980 (Feb 27, 2012)

Here the control knob on the 3pt hookup


----------



## billylewis1980 (Feb 27, 2012)

This Hydrauilc pump is running all tougher


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

OK, lets get some more info from you. Did you just buy this tractor from someone? Did the hydraulics ever work and now they don't? If they did, what were you doing when they stopped? If part of your hydraulic system works then the problem is not with the pump. Could be a restriction in the loader control valve. The knob for the 3pt hitch, what happens when you turn it? If it's turned off, nothing will work with the hitch. Bye


----------



## billylewis1980 (Feb 27, 2012)

Well I borrow it from my uncle and it was working when I started to move brush when I stared to back up that when it stop working.


----------



## billylewis1980 (Feb 27, 2012)

The 3pt well go up real slow when I unhook the box blade.


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

So you were clearing brush and had started to back up , when you noticed that the loader didn't respond to the controls any more. Is this right?


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

billylewis1980 said:


> The 3pt well go up real slow when I unhook the box blade.


Is there any chance that while clearing brush, a branch or something may have moved something under the tractor, like a shut off valve or lever?


----------



## billylewis1980 (Feb 27, 2012)

That right.


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

BelarusBulldog said:


> Is there any chance that while clearing brush, a branch or something may have moved something under the tractor, like a shut off valve or lever?


Have you checked the hydraulic fluid level?


----------



## billylewis1980 (Feb 27, 2012)

Under the tractor there a steel line that have a little dent on the line that it.


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

billylewis1980 said:


> Under the tractor there a steel line that have a little dent on the line that it.


Well that wouldn't be your problem. Have you tried turning the 3pt. hitch knob (the one under the seat) to see if that makes any difference?


----------



## billylewis1980 (Feb 27, 2012)

There 5 gal of hydrauilc fluid in it. But it hold 10 gal of fluid.


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

billylewis1980 said:


> There 5 gal of hydrauilc fluid in it. But it hold 10 gal of fluid.


If there is not enough hydraulic fluid in the system, then some things will not work! Is there any particular reason why it's only half full?  Why don't you try filling the system up to the full mark and see if that changes anything.


----------



## billylewis1980 (Feb 27, 2012)

Yeah I turn the knob off it will make 3pt say up. When I open it up it will go down and it move up and down slow and the bucket won't say it just fall down when I let go the joystick


----------



## billylewis1980 (Feb 27, 2012)

I will buy more hydrauilc fluid when i get pay and get a pressure gauge to test it out.


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

billylewis1980 said:


> Yeah I turn the knob off it will make 3pt say up. When I open it up it will go down and it move up and down slow and the bucket won't say it just fall down when I let go the joystick


Are you saying that the loader arms will go up when you pull back the joystick lever, but falls down when you return the lever to the neutral position???


----------



## billylewis1980 (Feb 27, 2012)

The loader will go up and down find but the bucket roll down when I try to bring it up


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

billylewis1980 said:


> The loader will go up and down find but the bucket roll down when I try to bring it up


So the loader arms do go up and down ok, but when raising the loader, the bucket curls down. If this is correct, I'd say your problem is too little hydraulic fluid in the system. Stop using the tractor until you fill it up with hydraulic fluid ( don't want to burn up the pump) and then let us know how everything is working then. BTW, you may have to move everything a few times to get any air that maybe caught in the system, out. Good luck and let us know how you make out. Bye


----------



## billylewis1980 (Feb 27, 2012)

Ok. Thanks for the help.


----------



## billylewis1980 (Feb 27, 2012)

Hey Belarusbulldog I got my tractor fix.


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

billylewis1980 said:


> Hey Belarusbulldog I got my tractor fix.


 That's great! So tell us, what did it turn out to be? Bye


----------



## billylewis1980 (Feb 27, 2012)

I had a replace a cylinder that went to the bucket.


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

billylewis1980 said:


> I had a replace a cylinder that went to the bucket.


Glad to hear everything is good! Bye


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Glad to hear you got it working!


----------

